# OT: Great portrait lessons



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In the address below you will find diagrams that show the lighting for what very much amounts to "glamour shots". There is nothing connected to aquariums - or is there? ;-D

Besides if you have a nice camera and you are using it only to shoot tanks maybe it's time to expand the horizon a little:

http://www3.photosig.com/go/users/userphotos?id=168009

--Nikolay


----------

